# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1084 vaggos13, Πατήσια

## vaggos13

Καλημέρα σας,


NodeID: #1084 - wireless - http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1084

NodeID: #1084 - internet - http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1084

subnet: 10.2.32.0/24
router:	10.2.32.5
dns:	#1: 10.2.32.5 - 

domain: vaggos13.awmn

Στατιστικα - http://stats.patissia.awmn/graph_view.p ... leaf_id=25




*Για πρόσβαση στο Access Point*
------------------------------------------
Για πρόσβαση στείλτε e-mail:  για να σας δώσω ip.



Ευχαριστώ τους acinonyx, pikos, smarag, thdim.


Γενικά για επικοινωνία γενικά για οτιδήποτε

----------


## pikos

::  

Αντε και στους Ax Bx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smarag

καλωριζικο!!!

----------


## vaggos13

Ευχαριστώ άντε να βρείς και εσύ κανα κόμβο να συνδεθείς  ::  


 ::  Έχω πρόβλημα με το domain 'vaggos13.awmn'. Η καταχώρηση έγινε στο κεντρικο dns πριν 20+ μέρες, είχα πάρει zones και ήταν μέσα. Έπεσε ο κεντρικός dns πριν τραβήξουν το update οι άλλοι dns servers και δεν φαίνεται πουθενά  ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για τις επόμενες ώρες.

----------


## vaggos13

Θα γίνουν κάτι δοκιμές και ως το βράδυ θα γίνονται διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου.

----------


## vaggos13

Στατιστικά κόμβου: http://stats.vaggos13.awmn


Παίζει ένα test interface προς Αιγάλεω για κάτι δοκιμές αν το πιάνει κανείς .. (awmn-1084-vaggos13-test-BB)

----------


## vaggos13

Θα ελευθερωθεί ένα interface δυστυχώς  ::  αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για bb, προς κέντρο, Κυψέλη...

----------


## antoniosk

Βαγγέλη είμαι και εγώ εδώ, αυριο θα βάλω κάτι προς Κυψέλη, αν θέλεις για bb link εγώ είμαι έτοιμος  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Θα ελευθερωθεί ένα interface δυστυχώς


Με ποιον ήταν το If;

----------


## vaggos13

*antoniosk,* απο εκεί που είσαι βλέπεις προς Πατήσιων και Γαλατσίου; Νομίζω έχεις ένα λοφάκι μπροστά σου προς εμένα.


*nikpet,* με τον thdim, μένει έκτος και ο stafan και παίζεται για πολύ λίγο να έχω ή όχι οπτική επαφή μαζί του να συνεχίζαμε την διαδρομή.

----------


## vaggos13

*Όποιος προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί στο AP παρκαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, dhcp και προσωρινή πρόσβαση δεν επιτρέπεται πλέον.
*

----------


## vaggos13

Ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για καμια ώρα

----------


## vaggos13

Παρακαλώ όποιος συνδέθηκε στο AP μoυ με MAC 00:0F:66:C8:A1:9C να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για τις λεπτομέρειες να αποχτήσει πρόσβαση.

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω ένα interface ελεύθερο, ssid: awmn-vaggos13-test, κανάλι 1. 

Όποιος θέλει καμια δοκιμή να μου πει κατεύθυνση. Τώρα κοιτάει δυτικά σχεδόν.

----------


## vaggos13

Σήμερα μετα τις 19:00 θα υπάρξουν μικρές διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου.

----------


## vaggos13

Όποιος έχει τη MAC 00:09:B7:7B:7C:4C, να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για μόνιμες IP

Με την ευκαιρία..

Το Access Point είναι ανοιχτό δίνει IP με DHCP προσωρινά για δοκιμές. Μετά απο ένα 24ωρο η MAC μπαίνει σε block list.

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζει και το link με antonisst #2036, Καματερό  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όμορφα!!!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το link με Piko βελτιώθηκε παίζει 1300+kb/sec συνολικό bandwidth !!! Με την ελάχιστη ισχύ και dlink 22mbps  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε και σε ανώτερα !!!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Πιθανόν να υπάρξουν διακοπές στη λειτουργία του κόμβου τις επόμενες ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το link με Piko βελτιώθηκε παίζει 1300+kb/sec συνολικό bandwidth !!! Με την ελάχιστη ισχύ και dlink 22mbps


Unpisteutable!!!

Πατήσια Rulez!

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Το link με Piko βελτιώθηκε παίζει 1300+kb/sec συνολικό bandwidth !!! Με την ελάχιστη ισχύ και dlink 22mbps  
> 
> 
> Unpisteutable!!!
> 
> Πατήσια Rulez!


θέλω κι εγώ λιγάκι..όχι πολύ όσο πατάει ο ελέφαντας  ::  
για κανονήστε να βρούμε τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις για όλα τα OS..
520+ rulezz  ::  

ps
ελπίζω και σε τρίτο ββλινκ μιας και αναμένω 520+ καρτούλες!!!!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζουν άψογα τα dlink μεταξύ τους 22mbps και ειδικά στις μικρές αποστάσεις.

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχουν κατι προβλήματα με το access point ελπίζω να παίζει καλα σύντομα. Θα ενημερώσω μολις όλα είναι οκ.

----------


## vaggos13

Σήμερα θα γίνονται μικροδιακοπές για κάτι δοκιμές. Ειδικά θα γίνουν δοκιμες στο access point, λίγο υπομονή  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Αργά το απόγευμα ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός ειδικά το link προς antonisst και το AP. Νεότερα αργά το βράδυ...

----------


## vaggos13

Η συνέχεια αύριο το πρωί για το AP πιθανόν να αλλάξει η wireless καρτούλα... 

Βελτιώθηκε η στόχευση με τον antonisst με την ευκαιρία, στο καλύτερο δυνατό  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Άλλαξε το Access Point όσοι συνδέονται με MAC αντι ssid να κάνουν scan & join.

Κάντε νέα στόχευση γιατί η κεραία μετακινήθηκε λίγο και πήγε πολύ ψηλότερα. 

Θα δοκιμάσω τα κανάλια να βρεθεί το ιδανικό για όλους.

----------


## vaggos13

::   ::   ::  

 ::  Όλοι οι μόνιμοι πελάτες του κόμβου θα έχουν περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στο internet δωρεάν.  ::  

 ::  Ανοιχτός είναι ο mailserver, με διπλό domain vaggos13.net - vaggos13.awmn για να λειτουργεί στο internet και στο awmn. Ασύρματα, http://webmail.vaggos13.awmn

----------


## vaggos13

Το link με τον piko έχει πέσει, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι να επιστρέψει να το τσεκάρει  ::

----------


## vaggos13

To *access point* λειτουργεί πολύ καλύτερα απο πρίν όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κάνει κανένα scan, παίζει και dhcp για δοκιμές. Βρίσκεται στα Πατήσια λίγο πιο χαμηλά απο τον ΟΤΕ Αλυσίδας. Προσοχή το *preamble* να είναι *long*.

----------


## vaggos13

Λειτουρεί mailing list για τα Πατήσια αλλά και όποιον ενδιαφέρεται γενικά

Εγγραφή με e-mail στην διεύθυνση _[email protected]_ με θέμα, _join awmn_

----------


## vaggos13

Παρακαλώ όλοι οι clients να κάνουν εγγραφή εδώ, http://wind.awmn - http://wind.awmn.net

----------


## vaggos13

Πατήσια Portal, http://www.patissia.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

```
Render time: 6.9359 second(s).
```

Σε windows τρέχει ο WebServer;

----------


## stean_202

Όντως Vaggo, σέρνεται κάπως...

----------


## vaggos13

Ελπίζω να έστρωσε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Render time: 4.5427 second(s).


Τελικά τρέχει σε windows ή σε linux;

Αν τρέχει σε windows είναι οκ και λογικός ο χρόνος (βαριέμαι να εξηγώ το γιατί  ::  ).

Αν είναι σε linux είναι πάρα πολύς αυτός ο χρόνος για ένα τέτοιο site με μηδαμινή κίνηση...


(Απλά κουβέντα κάνουμε έτσι...)

----------


## vaggos13

Σε windows και σε φορτωμένο pc οπότε είναι καλά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν σου βγάζει και τοπικά τέτοιους χρόνους τότε είναι κάτι παραπάνω από χάλια  ::  


Εμένα που μου βγάζει τέτοιους χρόνους overvpn και τόσα hops μακρυά είναι λογικό να βγάζει τέτοιους χρόνους (γιατί τα windows δεν παίζουν το ίδιο με το linux μαζί με την PHP...)

----------


## vaggos13

Φταίει λίγο το web server, αν έχει κανείς ιδεά κάτι καλό για win εκτος απο apache που δεν παίζει σωστά ούτε γρήγορα σε win  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν θες να στήσεις κάτι σε PHP η σωστή λύση πάντως είναι Linux +Apache + PHP + MySQL.

Είναι ο πιο αποδοτικός συνδιασμός  ::

----------


## vaggos13

::  Νέο bb link με Groov  ::

----------


## stean_202

Μεγιέεεες το έβλεπα και χθες στο Wind  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Σήμερα θα είναι λίγο off ο κόμβος κάποιες ώρες αν με χάσετε...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

::  Μικρές διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου απο τώρα ως το βραδάκι.  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Παρακαλώ ο κάτοχος των MAC 00:11:95:69:BF :: 6 & 00:E0:98:7F :: 8:22 να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για IP αν ενδιαφέρεται να γίνει πελάτης.

----------


## smarag

Βαγγέλη,

Σου εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά να τα εκατοστήσεις.

Πότε θα φάμε γλυκό ή μαλλον τούρτα ?  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ευχαριστώ, το βραδάκι θα φάτε την τούρτα κι εγω θα φάω τα κοριτσάκια  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Χρόνια Πολλά συνονόματε!



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.vaggos13.awmn
traceroute to www.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.5), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.555 ms  0.404 ms  0.354 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.753 ms  0.949 ms  6.324 ms
 3  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  2.206 ms  1.305 ms  1.332 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  3.623 ms  6.397 ms  5.856 ms
 5  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  7.273 ms  4.240 ms  5.609 ms
 6  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  5.073 ms  12.015 ms  3.547 ms
 7  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  5.245 ms  7.218 ms  5.113 ms
 8  10.80.183.82 (10.80.183.82)  8.432 ms  7.574 ms  10.906 ms
 9  gw-smarag-gmes.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.81)  12.709 ms  12.241 ms  25.988 ms
10  vaggos13.ns.awmn (10.2.32.5)  91.413 ms  26.943 ms  13.209 ms
```

btw ήρθαμε πιο κοντά  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Ευχαριστώ, το βραδάκι θα φάτε την τούρτα κι εγω θα φάω τα κοριτσάκια


Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα.

(παπούδες δέχεσε στην τούρτα ?)  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 


Αν έρθείς για την τούρτα μόνο οκ γιατί τα κοριτσάκια τα θέλω για μένα είμαι αχόρταγος  ::  

Κρύβε λόγια για το παππούς μην μας πάνε και μέσα για αποπλάνηση  ::  


Πειραιάς-Αθήνα γίναμε ένα  ::  Να είστε καλά όλοι να χαίρεστε τα link.

----------


## papashark

Μα εγώ για τα κοριτσάκια θα έρθω, τούρτα δεν κάνει να φάω, ζάχαρο βλέπεις, ου γαρ έρχετε μόνον ...

----------


## smarag

> Πειραιάς-Αθήνα γίναμε ένα  Να είστε καλά όλοι να χαίρεστε τα link.


Δεν καταλαβες καλα ...

Περαιάς - Αθήνα - Γλυφάδα. 
 ::

----------


## smarag

> Μα εγώ για τα κοριτσάκια θα έρθω, τούρτα δεν κάνει να φάω, ζάχαρο βλέπεις, ου γαρ έρχετε μόνον ...


Θες ξεκούραση τώρα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Πειραιάς-Αθήνα γίναμε ένα  Να είστε καλά όλοι να χαίρεστε τα link.
> 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβες καλα ...
> 
> Περαιάς - Αθήνα - Γλυφάδα.



Σωστός !!


Για αυτό προτιμώ τα κοριτσάκια, τούρτα δεν κάνει και πάθουμε τίποτα τουλάχιστον τα κοριτσάκια θα μας ανεβάσουν κάτι καλό... την διάθεση  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Γιουπιιιιιιιι παίζει πάλι το link με piko 11 mbps real bandwidth  ::

----------


## pikos

::

----------


## Cha0s

Welldone boys  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους!!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## koem

> Γιουπιιιιιιιι παίζει πάλι το link με piko 11 mbps real bandwidth


Άντε Pikos και στα δικά μας...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Μικρά downtime σε λίγη ώρα για εργασίες στον κόμβο.

----------


## vaggos13

Μικρο-διακοπές σύντομες απο τις 17:30 ώς το βραδάκι για εργασίες στο κόμβο. Θα βγεί προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας το link με acinonyx την ίδια ώρα.

----------


## vaggos13

Θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο κόμβος για να δοκιμάσω μερικά pigtail και να ταχτοποιήσω κάποια πράγματα. Ελπίζω να βρώ άκρη acinonyx και με το σήμα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

[Α]ναβαθμίστηκε το link με acinonyx  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Εργασίες στο κόμβο αυτή την ώρα, πιθανόν να υπάρχουν μικρές διακοπές. Το link με acinonyx θα είναι έκτος λειτουργίας για 1-2 ώρες.

----------


## vaggos13

Σήμερα Σάββατο θέλω να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα με την Omni που δεν παίζει σωστά. Κάποιες ώρες μάλλον το μεσημέρι θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας o κόμβος (ειδικά το AP).

----------


## vaggos13

Δυστυχώς δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα οπότε θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια ίσως αύριο... Σίγουρα δεν επιρεάζονται οι clients επειδή είναι πολύ κοντά αλλά πρέπει να φτιαχτεί  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Πιθανόν θα συνεχιστούν οι δοκιμές για την omni σε λίγο, οπότε θα με χάσετε  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Όλα οκ, scan + associate αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αντικαταστάθηκε η wireless κάρτα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελικά η κάρτα ειχε πρόβλημα;

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι, όπως ήταν με το ίδιο pigtail κουμπώνοντας άλλη cm9 έπαιζε οκ. Δεν πειράζει έχει εγγύηση. Mε την ευκαιρία άλλαξα και το Lmr200 με 400αρι που ήθελα να το κάνω κάποια στιγμή...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Κυριακή κάποια ώρα θα είναι off ο κόμβος να βάλω γείωση στην omni.

----------


## vaggos13

Όποιος έχει την 00:0F:66:11:81:35 να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## vaggos13

-Βελτιώθηκε η στόχευση με acinonyx να κερδίσουμε μερικά db. 

-Παίζει και το link με sw1hfq αναβαθμισμένο. 


 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ο server και οι υπηρεσίες θα είναι για λίγη ώρα εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## vaggos13

Το link με το piko είναι off για αναβάθμιση, ολοκληρώθηκε το πρώτο στάδιο να ξηλώσω τον εξοπλισμό που είχα για τον Piko σε b. 

Το επόμενο βήμα να σηκωθεί το if στους 5ghz. Μάλλον του χρόνου τώρα...  ::

----------


## pikos

Κι απο τη μεριά μου είναι σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα .. ελπίζω αύριο να παίξει!!!

----------


## vaggos13

Μου έτυχαν διάφορα, θα πάρω ένα adaptor που μου λείπει και ελπίζω σήμερα, αν δεν έχει νυχτώσει όταν ξεμπερδέψω, να τα στήσω.

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει σηκωθεί...  ::  Κάνε κανένα scan να δούμε

----------


## pikos

::

----------


## vaggos13

Στο access point δίνονται IP με dhcp αυτόματα για περιορισμένο χρόνο ανα mac address για δοκιμές κλπ. Για μόνιμη σύνδεση μου στέλνετε μήνυμα διαφορετικά μετά το τελός της δοκιμαστικής σύνδεσης δεν θα μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε.

Επίσης δεν θα μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε αν για κάποιο λόγο χρησιμοποιηθεί άσχετη IP address, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου για να δωθεί πάλι πρόσβαση.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Βαγγέλη για δες αυτό:


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn [10.23.26.38]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
  4    18 ms     5 ms     2 ms  10.2.46.242
  5    10 ms     5 ms     8 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
  6     4 ms     6 ms    12 ms  10.34.62.65
  7     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
  8     7 ms     4 ms    10 ms  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
  9     6 ms     8 ms     4 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
 10     9 ms    32 ms     6 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Έχω 2 router και o pikos είναι στο 2ο. Θα κοιτάξω το dns κάτι δεν έχει ενημερωθεί για το reverse

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ανάμεσα σε σένα και στον pikos τι είναι ;

3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
4 18 ms 5 ms 2 ms *10.2.46.242*
5 10 ms 5 ms 8 ms gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]

----------


## smarag

> Ανάμεσα σε σένα και στον pikos τι είναι ;
> 
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
> 4 18 ms 5 ms 2 ms *10.2.46.242*
> 5 10 ms 5 ms 8 ms gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]


Ο 2ος Router  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με άλλο subnet ?  ::

----------


## smarag

> Με άλλο subnet ?


Yeap  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με βραχυκυκλώσατε !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Με βραχυκυκλώσατε !!!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Σε όποιον ανήκει το 00:01:6C:2C:16:70 που χρησιμοποιεί έδω και 2 μέρες IP που δεν του ανήκει μην κάνει το κόπο πλεον να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, μόνιμο ban.

----------


## stafan

> Σε όποιον ανήκει το 00:01:6C:2C:16:70 που χρησιμοποιεί έδω και 2 μέρες IP που δεν του ανήκει μην κάνει το κόπο πλεον να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, μόνιμο ban.


Βάγγο, άσε το παιδί να κάνει τη δουλειά του... Πολύ κακία βρέ παιδί μου  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τον ξέρεις; Δεν είναι κακία απλά ειναι μαλακία κάποιος να βάλει μια IP που γουστάρει και να μην επικοινωνήσει καθόλου κιολας. Άλλος δεν θα τον αφήνε ουτε 1 λεπτό. Μπορούσε να μου στείλει ενα pm η να γράψει εδώ.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Σε όποιον ανήκει το 00:01:6C:2C:16:70 που χρησιμοποιεί έδω και 2 μέρες IP που δεν του ανήκει μην κάνει το κόπο πλεον να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, μόνιμο ban.
> 
> 
> Βάγγο, άσε το παιδί να κάνει τη δουλειά του... Πολύ κακία βρέ παιδί μου


Κοίτα ποιος διαμαρτύρεται που μέσα στο κρύο το Σάββατο επί ματαίω προσπαθούσαμε να πάρουμε IP από DHCP στο awmn-4128 ... με το που μπήκαμε στο AP vaggos13 όλα παίξαν παραδειγματικά !! Το AWMN σε όλο του το μεγαλείο - ανοικτά access point !!

----------


## vaggos13

Επίσης ban το 00:12:F0:60:E6:B6 προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιήσει IP που ανήκει σε client.

----------


## vaggos13

Αν τυχόν κάποιος client αλλάξει καρτα/mac να μου το λέει γιατι έχω static arp και δεν θα παίζει διαφορετικά...

----------


## stafan

> Τον ξέρεις; Δεν είναι κακία απλά ειναι μαλακία κάποιος να βάλει μια IP που γουστάρει και να μην επικοινωνήσει καθόλου κιολας. Άλλος δεν θα τον αφήνε ουτε 1 λεπτό. Μπορούσε να μου στείλει ενα pm η να γράψει εδώ.


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα κι εγώ βρέ παιδί, δεν έπιασες το ύφος μου  ::

----------


## tlogic

Απότι φαίνεται η κακοκαιρία χτύπησε τα πατήσια:



```
[email protected]:~$ mtr -r -c 20 www.awmn
HOST: laptop                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. ns.tlogic.awmn                0.0%    20    0.2   0.3   0.2   0.3   0.0
  2. wrap1.tlogic.awmn             0.0%    20    0.5   0.6   0.4   1.2   0.2
  3. gw-tlogic.warhawk.awmn        0.0%    20    1.2   5.8   1.2  66.8  14.7
  4. gw-warhawk.dimitris.awmn      0.0%    20    1.9   4.9   1.5  18.7   5.5
  5. gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn        0.0%    20    1.8   7.7   1.8  87.1  18.9
  6. gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn        0.0%    20    7.5  11.7   2.9  40.5  11.4
  7. zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn  0.0%    20   19.9  15.9   3.8  52.5  11.5
  8. gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn    30.0%    20  375.4 507.1  56.9 794.9 199.7
  9. gw-antonisst.deysta.awmn     15.0%    20  466.6 518.0  77.4 739.2 167.5
 10. 10.67.160.17                 25.0%    20  428.0 500.0 182.8 719.1 156.8
 11. gw-tyfeonas.sotiris.awmn     25.0%    20  639.4 730.7 177.1 1573. 351.9
 12. mtik-2.sotiris.awmn          50.0%    20  583.7 678.6 283.3 1169. 298.1
 13. mtik-1.sotiris.awmn          20.0%    20  685.5 698.0 336.0 1692. 357.4
 14. gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn       20.0%    20  632.6 723.5 313.0 1844. 373.8
 15. gw-69eyes.limah.awmn         26.3%    19  580.6 809.2 356.7 1772. 449.6
 16. qw-limah.ayis.awmn           10.5%    19  531.4 744.1 316.0 1921. 445.0
 17. ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn        26.3%    19  572.2 686.7 353.6 1511. 325.6
 18. www.awmn                     36.8%    19  541.8 588.2 296.4 1214. 250.1
```

----------


## vaggos13

Μπα κάτι άλλο φταίει στον antonisst τον οποίο τον βλέπω κανονικά όπως πάντα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Αν καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι αλλιώς πρέπει να το δεί ο Αντώνης.

----------


## vaggos13

Κάτι έκανα προς το παρόν μέχρι να λυθεί 100%

----------


## sotiris

μπορεί να έχει μεγάλο Ping αλλα τουλαχιστον περνας ,εστω και απο γυρω....


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  327 |  327 |    0 |    1 |  188 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  326 |  326 |    0 |    0 |   31 |    0 |
|                gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |  326 |  326 |    0 |    2 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.67.160.18 -    1 |  326 |  325 |    0 |    6 |  203 |    0 |
|         gw-antonisst-deysta.deysta.awmn -    0 |  326 |  326 |    0 |   19 |  406 |    0 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    1 |  326 |  325 |    0 |   28 |  328 |    0 |
|                        router.zeus.awmn -    2 |  326 |  322 |    0 |   29 |  312 |   31 |
|                  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn -    1 |  326 |  323 |    0 |   35 |  250 |    0 |
|                  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn -    2 |  326 |  322 |    0 |   34 |  250 |   16 |
|                gw-dimitris.warhawk.awmn -    2 |  326 |  322 |    0 |   37 |  250 |   63 |
|                  gw-warhawk.tlogic.awmn -    0 |  326 |  326 |    0 |   42 |  453 |   47 |
|                          ns.tlogic.awmn -    1 |  326 |  323 |    0 |   37 |  281 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     gw-digi.xtreme.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                                www.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## vaggos13

Βασικά και να περάσω με καλό χρόνο προς τον antonisst πάλι κάτι παίζει με link προς dti, μπορεί να του έχουν κουνηθεί γενικά πιάτα θα τα δει πιστεύω μόλις μπορέσει.

Μόλις φτιάξει λίγο καιρός θα κάνω και συντήρηση check up τα δικά μου προληπτικά.

Πάντως κάτι έκανα να φύγει το lag δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν είναι κάτι μου λέτε να κλείσω τη διαδρομή ίσως βάλω κάτι να το τσεκάρει αυτόματα και να το κλείσει...

----------


## ysam

Τι έκανες για να φύγει το lag? 

Ηταν 2s και πήγε στα 100+ ms..

----------


## dti

> Βασικά και να περάσω με καλό χρόνο προς τον antonisst πάλι κάτι παίζει με link προς dti, μπορεί να του έχουν κουνηθεί γενικά πιάτα θα τα δει πιστεύω μόλις μπορέσει.




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |  126 |  126 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn -    0 |  125 |  125 |    0 |    0 |   20 |    0 |
|                          1138140482.886 -    0 |  125 |  125 |    0 |    2 |   30 |   10 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    8 |  125 |  115 |    0 |   71 |  190 |   30 |
|               gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn -    5 |  125 |  119 |   10 |   72 |  211 |   70 |
|                 gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn -    8 |  125 |  116 |    0 |   74 |  220 |  101 |
|                      server.nikpet.awmn -    6 |  125 |  118 |    0 |   73 |  191 |  100 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Παρόμοια κατάσταση στο link antonisst-vaggos13 πάνω από μια εβδομάδα.
Είχα ενημερώσει και τον Αντώνη την περασμένη Τετάρτη στη λέσχη.

----------


## vaggos13

Ωραία ενημέρωσέ τον ξανά δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα γράψε σε αυτόν δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## vaggos13

Όλοι οι clients ρυθμίστε στις κάρτες/dlink σας το RTS=256. Όποιος δεν έχει rts 256 και δεν ξέρει να το κάνει ας μου στείλει pm για βοήθεια  ::  Θα είναι υποχρεωτική αυτή η ρύθμιση και απο αύριο πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα όποιος δεν το αλλάξει.

----------


## vaggos13

Μέχρι τις 10μμ σήμερα περιμένω απο τον καθένα να μου πει οτι άλλαξε το RTS σε 256 . Απο εκει και πέρα περιμένω pm για το RTS απο τον καθένα που δεv πρόλαβε, για επανασύνδεση στο AP.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε τι βοηθάει η αλλαγή του RTS;

----------


## vaggos13

http://www.aqua.comptek.ru/test/Hidd...n_node_en.html

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...&highlight=rts

----------


## Deep_Blue

Από μένα οκ.
Το RTS ρυθμίστηκε σε 256....

----------


## sotiris

> Μέχρι τις 10μμ σήμερα περιμένω απο τον καθένα να μου πει οτι άλλαξε το RTS σε 256 .


Πως γίνεται ο έλεγχος από την μεριά του ΑΡ, ότι ο client άλλαξε την τιμή του RTS?

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vaggos13
> 
> Μέχρι τις 10μμ σήμερα περιμένω απο τον καθένα να μου πει οτι άλλαξε το RTS σε 256 .
> 
> 
> Πως γίνεται ο έλεγχος από την μεριά του ΑΡ, ότι ο client άλλαξε την τιμή του RTS?


Κάνεις sniff το layer 2.  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Θα βγεί εκτός λειτουργίας το ένα router για κάποιο έλεγχο κατα συνέπεια θα είναι off τα link με piko και smarag.

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη, ρίξε μία ματιά και στο λινκ μας.
Θανάσης

----------


## vaggos13

Είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα τώρα είναι up. Ήταν όλα off, το router για piko & smarag θα ανέβει πλέον αύριο λογικά.

----------


## vaggos13

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί πάλι, είχε πέσει το ρεύμα για αρκετή ώρα. Τώρα παίζει και το ups.

----------


## vaggos13

Μπορεί να μας πει ποιος είναι ο έξυπνος που προσπαθεί να μπει στο Mikrotik με user admin από 10.2.56.253 ; Μια δυο δέκα, αλλά το έχεις κουράσει το θέμα .

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω δυο διαθέσιμα 2 interfaces για κοντινά Link. Όποιος έχει ιδέες και εξοπλισμό γυρνάω interface και δοκιμάζουμε  ::

----------


## tyson

Έλα Vaggos13, 

Μπορείς να μου στείλεις τις ip για τον κόμβο Doctor;;;

----------


## vaggos13

Λόγω εργασιών ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα.

(απο 5/11 το πρωί)

----------


## vaggos13

Update: Router σε linux, o κόμβος λειτουργεί κανονικά. Το AP θα παραμείνει για λίγο εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## vaggos13

Το AP λειτουργεί αλλά πιθανόν να είναι εκτος κάποιες στιγμές για δοκιμές.

----------


## manoskol

Welcome to 8580!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλως σας βρήκα  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Θα το βγαλουμε τωρα το link που ο κομβος σου ειναι και παλι up? Εγω ειμαι ετοιμος και περιμενω. Πες μου το ναι και το link εγινε μεσα σε λιγες ωρες. Πιατακι και cm9 κοιτανε προς τα εσενα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δυστυχώς όπως φαίνεται απο το στίγμα σου είσαι πιθανόν μπροστα τη πολυκατοικία που χτίζουν η οποία σίγουρα θα με κλείσει. Είναι πολύ οριακό απο πλευράς κατεύθυνσης γιατι απο ύψος δεν το συζητάμε. Θα πρέπει όταν τελειώσουν να με scanaρεις και βλέπουμε τότε.

----------


## vaggos13

Ο κόμβος εκτός λειτουργίας για 30 λεπτά περίπου.

----------


## vaggos13

Μέχρι το απόγευμα θα υπάρχουν διαστήματα που θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας ο κόμβος.

----------


## vaggos13

Βγήκε link με kaiser (#8740) απομένουν κάποιες βελτιώσεις τις επόμενες μέρες  ::

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο Βαγγέλη... σειρά μου τώρα για το επόμενο λινκ!!!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Όλα down για λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo πρεπει να σβήσεις απο την ζώνη vaggos13 (forward) τις
παρακάτω εγγραφές σε bold (η οποίες είναι λάθος... αφου
η εγγραφη forward για το domain του γείτονα την κάνει ο γείτονας παρόλο
που οι ips είναι δικιες σου
πχ για το σετακι 10.2.32.129 (vaggos13) και 10.2.32.134 (kaiser)
εσυ κανεις τα εξεις

2 εγγραφές για το reverse (αφου οι ips ανοικουν στο δικο σου c-class)

10.2.32.129 --> gw-kaiser.vaggos13.awmn
10.2.32.134 --> gw-vaggos13.kaiser.awmn

(παρεπιπτώντος τις εχεις φτιάξει αλλα εχουν τυπογραφικο λάθος, αντι
για kaiser εχεις γραψει kaizer  ::  )

και μία για το ευθύ
gw-kaiser.vaggos13.awmn ---> 10.2.32.129

την αλλη την εχει φτιαξει ηδη ο kaiser
δηλαδη τα gw-vaggos13.domaingeitona.awmn
(το προβλημα ειναι γενικοτερο για τους γειτονες σου που εχει δωσει
δικα σου δικτυα)
το φτιαχνει ο γειτονας και για αυτο το λογο πρεπει
να σβησεις τις εγγραφες (φαινονται στο τέλος αυτου του post)
με bold

nslookup
> gw-vaggos13.kaiser.awmn
Server: ns.manoskol.awmn
Address: 10.2.93.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: gw-vaggos13.kaiser.awmn <--ρωταει τον server του kaiser
Address: 10.2.32.134 <---- ΣΩΣΤΟ

> gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn <--ρωταει τον server σου και ως δια μαγειας φέρνει οχι μια αλλα 3 ips (εχεις κόψει 3 δικτυα για τους γειτονες σου -εκτος του acinonyx)
Server: ns.manoskol.awmn
Address: 10.2.93.1

Non-authoritative answer:
*Name: gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn <-----ΛΑΘΟΣ
Addresses: 10.2.32.134 (kaiser) , 10.2.32.66 (marius) , 10.2.32.100 (groov) <----ΟΛΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ* 

Y.Γ Sorry που ποσταρω εδώ αλλα γενικότερα εχεις εξαφανιστει....
αν δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις εσυ δωσε προσβαση να τα κανει καποιος αλλος...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τι να κάνουμε προτιμησα λίγη ώρα να την αφιερώσω ταράτσα παρά το dns  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo o kaiser τις προηγούμενες μέρες ήταν εκτος αθηνών και δεν πήγαμε ταρατσα....δεν το εχω ξεχάσει, αλλα το dns είναι βασικο
Επίσης πρεπει να δούμε λιγο και άλλα θέματα που αφορουν όλους
τα υπόλοιπα στο αλλο forum...

Ps thanx για το dns  :: 
Ανοιξε μονο το snmp στο 10.2.32.5 γιατι εχει σταματησει να γραφει το cacti του 8580 (10.2.93.1) για τον router σου

----------


## vaggos13

Το δνς το έχω αλλάξει μέρες αλλά δεν γινόταν να περάσω τις αλλαγές τον χρησιμοποιώ για άλλη δουλειά πέρα απο awmn

----------


## vaggos13

Αν κάποιος client έχει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με το Access Point να μου στείλει με Pm τις MAC address που χρησιμοποιεί.

----------


## vaggos13

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά σε όλους

----------


## manoskol

Εχει διακοπει το link με τον Βασίλη τις τελευταιες 2 μέρες κάνεις κάτι
εσυ απο την μεριά σου ή ο Αci έχει πρόβλημα ?
 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Περιμένω απάντηση στο http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3 ... b5b#355015

Μου είχε πει οτι πιθανόν να κούνησε το πιάτο του. Τώρα χάθηκε και εντελώς. Πρόβλημα δεν έχω το τσέκαρα εδω και πολλές μέρες όταν γύρισε σε Openwrt και άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## manoskol

ok, μήπως θα μπορουσες να κοιταξεις και λίγο αυτο αν βρεις χρόνο ?
http://www.patissia.awmn/viewtopic.php?p=40#40  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τώρα δεν πρέπει να έχουμε πρόβλημα... Σωστά;  ::

----------


## manoskol

http://www.patissia.awmn/viewtopic.php?p=42#42  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggos για κοιτα λιγο.........
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=377699#377699

----------


## manoskol

Ολα οκ ,thanx vaggo...

----------


## Antonatos

Hello Vaggos μηπως θες κανα λινκ προς Χαιδαρι???? σε πιανω με το feeder gia B που εχω. πες μου αν ενδιαφερεσε!!!!

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo πρεπει να εχει πέσει το ένα από τα 2 routerboard του κόμβου
με τα 2 λινκ sw1hfq και kaiser, το άλλο rb (με τα acinonyx και marius) 
αλλα και ο router δουλέυουν.... για δες τι γινετα  ::

----------


## stafan

> Vaggo πρεπει να εχει πέσει το ένα από τα 2 routerboard του κόμβου
> με τα 2 λινκ sw1hfq και kaiser, το άλλο rb (με τα acinonyx και marius) 
> αλλα και ο router δουλέυουν.... για δες τι γινετα


Με την ευκαρία παιδιά, εδώ και καιρό που λόγω του confed περνάω σχεδόν πάντα απο σας (~370 routes απο ONikosEimai) εκεί στο kaiser-vaggos13 υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, σχεδόν σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι πάνω απο 100-200 ms  ::  
Μήπως πρέπει να ξανασκεφτούμε κάποια πράγματα; Να σημειώσω ότι το ίδιο έχουν χαλάσει αρκετές διαδρομές που περνάνε τώρα πιά απο confeds, κι έτσι αυτό που βλέπω εγώ απο το δικό μου σημείο είναι αρκετά αργότερες διαδρομές γενικά προς αρκετά σημεία του δικτύου  ::

----------


## manoskol

Eχεις δίκιο Stafan , ετοιμάζουμε κάποιες αλλαγές , πάραλληλα εχουμε meeting στις 2/3, γενικά πιστευω πως 
μπορεις και εσυ να βοηθήσεις μπαινοντας στο confed 
Πάντως η διαδρομη kaiser-vaggos13 δεν φταιει ειναι καλο link ποιοτικα
Το θέμα ειναι οτι ο vaggos εχει 2 routerboard για 4 links
Tα 2 (αυτα που εχουν πέσει) με sw1hfq και kaiser ειναι με το μεγαλύτερο traffic, συν το γεγονος των vlan...... 
πάνε σε αλλο router...οπότε μπορει να ειναι καθαρα θέμα εξοπλισμου....
Εδώ να σημειωσουμε οτι ο sw1hfq εχει γινει το κέντρο του κόσμου τελευταια
(δεν φταιει ο ίδιος για αυτο)
Εχει γειτονες το olsr των Πατησσιων, του Πειραια, της καλλιθέας, τον spirosco
και τώρα εβγαλε link και με openhaimer.... απλά σου λεω bottleneck
Και να φανταστεις τα link του Θαναση παιζουν καλα (ισως ενα router upgrade 
θέλει και αυτος  ::  ) απλα δεν φτανει το bandwidth αυτου του κόμβου
για να δρομολογησει όλο το δικτυο.... Μακρυνα (τουλάχιστον αναρχα)
και olsr δεν πάνε παρεά....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τα link με sw1hfq και kaiser θα είναι down μέχρι να διορθωθεί ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## vaggos13

Up πάλι σχετικά γρήγορα. Ευχαριστώ τον Σταύρο και το linkshop.gr για την βοήθεια  ::

----------


## devilman

::   ::   ::   ::  τίποτα Αμάρανθε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo κοιταξε λιγο το setup... κατι δεν πάει καλα....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Στείλε Pm καλύτερα γιατι εδω δεν κοιτάω συχνά τυχαία το είδα και δεν κατάλαβα και τίποτα.

----------


## manoskol

Τhanx για το reboot  ::

----------


## marius

Από τις 8 και 30 σήμερα το απόγευμα δεν έχει ξανακολλήσει το Bgp.
Πάμε καλά μέχρι τωρα  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

τι ήθελες και το είπες..... πάλι τα ιδια sw1hfq (groov) και kaiser κάτω....
πριν λιγη ώρα εκ νέου  :: 

EDIT Από το πρωι πάλι οκ....

----------


## marius

τι γκαντεμης που ειμαι  ::  
Δεν ξαναμιλαω  ::

----------


## manoskol

Βαγγο κοιτα το link με kaiser..... και πάρε και κανα pm 
μαυρη πετρα εριξες... α και οταν βρεις χρονο φτιαξε λιγο το
http://www.patissia.awmn....

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει, ήθελα να δω κάτι στο link με acinonyx αλλά το έκλεισε.

Δεν δοκιμάζεις ενα reset τη καρτα του kaiser? Έκανα ενα reboot το RB. 

Για το link με acinonyx είπα κάτι για κανάλι να δοκιμάσουμε ή θα γίνει κατι με gounaras ή κάτι άλλο? Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κατι πράγματα αλλά όποτε μπορούσα ήταν κλειστό και το Link. Κανάλι να αλλάξω δε γίνεται δεν ακολουθάει..δε μπορώ να κάνω ετσι κάτι.

----------


## manoskol

Εκανα restart δεν επανήλθε..... ξανακάνε ....στο μεσοδιαστημα θα βαλω
mikrotik στον kaiser μεσα στο ΣΚ, (δεν το εκανα το προηγούμενο γιατι
στησαμε απο την αρχη τον tholo....) Οποτε μπορεσεις σκεψου παλι
για το RB....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει, ήθελα να δω κάτι στο link με acinonyx αλλά το έκλεισε.
> 
> Δεν δοκιμάζεις ενα reset τη καρτα του kaiser? Έκανα ενα reboot το RB. 
> 
> Για το link με acinonyx είπα κάτι για κανάλι να δοκιμάσουμε ή θα γίνει κατι με gounaras ή κάτι άλλο? Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κατι πράγματα αλλά όποτε μπορούσα ήταν κλειστό και το Link. Κανάλι να αλλάξω δε γίνεται δεν ακολουθάει..δε μπορώ να κάνω ετσι κάτι.


Προσπαθώ να το κλείνω όταν δεν χρειάζεται μηπως τυχόν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Κανάλι δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις χωρίς να συννενοηθούμε γιατί έχω κι άλλα link και μπορεί να πέσουν πάνω.

Αυτή τη στιγμη το μόνο κανάλι που έχω διαθέσιμο είναι στα 5.7GHz. Αν θες δοκίμασε εκεί.

----------


## vaggos13

Πέσανε kaiser και acinonyx αν έχετε κανένα νέο πείτε μου.

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo στο link με kaiser κατεβασε την ισχυ στο 5 (πρεπει να ειναι default τωρα) ...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι πράγματι το είχα ξεχάσει όταν είχε πέσει και δοκίμαζα κάτι αν δω αν χάλασε καμια cm9

----------


## vaggos13

Διορθώθηκε ένα πρόβλημα στον server με την mysql το http://www.torrent.awmn είναι up πάλι και οτι άλλο έκανε χρήση της mysql.

----------


## Acinonyx

Vaggo, κατέβασα προσορινά το link μας γιατί έπαιζε με πολύ μεγάλο latency. Όποτε βρεις χρόνο να το κοιτάξουμε.

Υ.Γ. Πάρε με τηλ

----------


## Acinonyx

Φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα οπότε ξαναανέβασα το link.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24871&start=75

----------


## Acinonyx

> Vaggo, κατέβασα προσορινά το link μας γιατί έπαιζε με πολύ μεγάλο latency. Όποτε βρεις χρόνο να το κοιτάξουμε.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πάρε με τηλ


Again...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Vag,

έβαλες μήπως το καινούριο olsrd; Τουλάχιστον μέχρι χτες ήταν down το olsr σου και παίζαμε εντελώς ασύμμετρα μέσω BGP.

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo μηπως μπορεις να τσεκαρεις λιγο to bgp conf σου για λάθη σχετικά με το confed ? To BGP σου με τον 9028 δεν παιζει.,,,,,
σου θυμιζω ότι πρέπει να εχεις 
router bgp 1084
bgp router-id 10.2.32.5
bgp confederation identifier 8580
bgp confederation peers 1979 9028
bgp scan-time 5
network 10.2.32.0/24
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Acinonyx

Φτάχτο ρε vaggo..  ::

----------


## manoskol

Απο την quagga σου....
Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxR
10.2.16.73 4 1979 93308 35218 0 0 0 2d06h26m 413
10.2.32.66 4 4704 36649 34461 0 0 0 2d06h26m 198
10.2.32.100 4 2581 37384 26541 0 0 0 2d06h26m 499
10.2.32.134 4 9028 654 1195 0 0 0 never Idle

μάλλον εχει κολησει το bgp σου με τον 9028 μπες με enable και δώσε
clear ip bgp * για και συνελθει...
Στον 9028 εκανα μεχρι reboot ματαια....
Αν μπορεις φτιαξε το dns γιατι προκαλειται και προβλημα στον online χαρτη 
του olsr όταν η main address του 9028 είναι απο το μεταξύ σας link 
(10.2.32.134) 
Πρεπει να αλλαξεις 
reverse 
10.2.32.129 --> gw-vanggelis2.vaggos13.awmn
10.2.32.134 --> gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn
fwd
gw-vanggelis2.vaggos13.awmn --> 10.2.32.129
(βασικα οπου εχεις στο dns σου kaiser βάλε vanggelis2 )
Επισης πρεπει να ενημερώσεις το wind.... στον κόμβο σου....
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

vag,

κατέβασα το link μας μέχρι να φτιάξεις την δρομολογησή σου..

----------


## vaggos13

Τα έχω ήδη έτοιμα patchariσμένα quagga & olsr απλά θα τα βάλω όταν σε πετύχω μέσα μην γίνει κανένα τρελό γλέντι  ::  γιατί είμαι κομμένος απο το τοπικο route τώρα δε μπορώ να τσεκάρω κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## vaggos13

Σήκωσε το να δούμε όταν δείς το μήνυμα

----------


## manoskol

```
!
hostname router9028_bgp
password **********
enable password ***********
service password-encryption
!
router bgp 9028
 bgp router-id 10.2.190.1
 bgp confederation identifier 8580
 bgp confederation peers 1084 8740
 bgp scan-time 5
 network 10.2.190.0/24
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 remote-as 1084
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 description Vaggos13-1084
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.2.32.129 filter-list maxaslength out
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 remote-as 8740
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 description Kaiser 8740
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.2.190.34 filter-list maxaslength out
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 remote-as 841
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 description Pyros 841
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 prefix-list awmn in
 neighbor 10.23.24.89 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
end
```

αυτη ειναι η συγκροτηση του bgpd.conf του vanggelis2 
αλλα οπως βλέπεις 


```
router9028_bgp# sh ip bgp sum
BGP router identifier 10.2.190.1, local AS number 9028
730 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.32.129     4  1084    3375   13373        0    0    0 never    Idle
10.2.190.34     4  8740  244869  140036        0    0    0 15:03:31      622
10.23.24.89     4   841  181129  232286        0    0    0 15:03:56      221

Total number of neighbors 3
```

EDIT βρήκα το λάθος


```
vaggos13.awmn> sh ip bgp neighbors 10.2.32.134
BGP neighbor is 10.2.32.134, remote AS 9028, local AS 8580, external link
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  BGP state = Idle
  Last read 13:17:06, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 300 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 647 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds
```

Το local AS πρεπει να ειναι 1084 και όχι 8580 
(γιατι ειναι confed link και οχι εξωτερικο)
με λιγα λόγια στο config σου θα πρεπει να εχεις


```
bgp confederation peers 1979 9028
```

εσυ σε αυτη την γραμμη πρεπει να εχεις κατι αλλο οποτε μπορεις κοιταξέ το

για παραδειγμα στο confed link με τον Βασιλη που ειναι σωστα



```
vaggos13.awmn> sh ip bgp neighbors 10.2.16.73
BGP neighbor is 10.2.16.73, remote AS 1979, local AS 1084, external link
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  Neighbor under common administration
  BGP state = Active
  Last read 13:36:20, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds
```

----------


## manoskol

Εδω και λιγη ώρα ειναι οκ  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo μόλις μίλησα με τον Βασίλη, απο οτι μου ειπε εχει σηκώσει το 
i/f σας αλλα υπάρχει πρόβλημα μαλλον με το olsrd.conf σου.
Γενικά τα
http://router.vaggos13.awmn:8082
(αλλα και το http://10.2.32.129:8082 (if σου με 902 ::  δεν τρεχει
το olsr http info pluggin, οπως πχ εδώ http://10.2.32.134:8082 -902 :: 
To conf σου ειναι εδώ 
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/patissia%20olsr ... olsrd.conf
Οποτε μπορεις κοιταξέ το

----------


## manoskol

http://router.vaggos13.awmn:8082/
Vaggo οποτε μπορεις φτιαχτo χρειαζετε να βλεπουμε τα στατιστικα του
olsr.....  :: 
Και οποτε μπορεις φτιαξε το wind..... στο link vanggelis2

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo ok τωρα.... αλλα ελεος το snmp σου ειναι κάτω....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Φτιαχτο το ρημαδι το snmp στο debian ωρε vaggo!  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=423727#423727
Vaggo το εχω φτιαξει απο την μερια του Bαγγελη και παιζει με την
ισχυ που παιζεις εσυ (5dbm) αν μπορεις να κεντραρεις λιγο ακομα θα κατεβουμε και αλλο ... (-65/-65)
----παραπονα mode on----
Πάντως ειναι κριμα ολοι οι κομβοι στο confederation (και με μεγαλυτερο cpu
load απο το δικό σου) να εχουν το snmp ανοιχτο και εσυ να μην το εχεις....
κριμα γιατι τοση δουλεια με τα στατιστικα στο http://stats.patissia.awmn 
παει χαμενη.... ξανασκεψου το... εκτος και αν δεν νιωθεις μερος του confed...
----παραπονα mode off----

----------


## badge

Το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάζω κάθε μέρα μετά τα mails μου είναι τα stats του confed... και όχι μόνο για το δικό μου κόμβο, αλλά για να βλέπω και αν κάτι πάει στραβά στη γειτονιά, αν χρειαστεί να δώσω ένα heads up σε οποιονδήποτε. Όπως θα ήθελα να κάνουν και οι άλλοι σε μένα.

Για το λόγο αυτό είναι απαραίτητο το snmp. Vaggo, αν μπορείς please ενεργοποίησέ το  ::

----------


## tyson

Σήκωσε το ρε Vaggo το τιμημένο το snmp. 
Είναι λαϊκή απαίτηση.

----------


## vaggos13

Όπως είπα και στο άλλο thread θα ξανακεντράρω, την ώρα που είχα γράψει το μήνυμα έκανες κάτι ? Ήταν η ώρα που έβρχε και πήγε το σήμα -69/-71 τώρα είναι οκ.

Το snmp δυστυχώς μέχρι να βρώ γιατί μου τρώει τη cpu δεν ανοίγει γιατί κάνω και άλλες δουλειές και είχε κολλήσει μια μερα στο 99% η cpu για το snmpd. Μολις τελειώσουμε με το link θα δοκιμάσω καμια άλλη έκδοση.

----------


## manoskol

οχι δεν εκανα κάτι .... πάντως καλο ειναι να κλειδώσεις το rate σε ενα συγκεκριμενο ευρος οπως 48/54 και να αλλαξεις και κανα καναλι 
οπου και να πας ο απεναντι θα ακολουθησει.... περιμενουμε για το snmp...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Θα το κλείδώσω μόλις στοχεύσω οριστικά βασικά περνάω πάνω απο ένα κτήριο εδω δίπλα μου ευτυχώς..

----------


## manoskol

Τελικα ξανακανες στοχευση γιατι το βλεπω και αλλο βελτιομενο..... δεν αλλαζεις και κανα καναλι και να αλλαξεις και τα rates?
Με το snmp αν θες βοήθεια για να βαλεις αλλη εκδοση εδώ ειμαστε....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι αλλά θέλω να δοκιμάσω κάτι πιθανόν αύριο μήπως γίνεται και κάτι καλύτερο. 

Μπορείς να μου πεις λίγο το cacti ανα 5λεπτο κάνει Poll ? Και τα κάνει όλα μαζι στον ίδιο χρόνο cpu ethernets κλπ ?

----------


## manoskol

να ανα 5 λεπτα ολα... cpu,system,network

----------


## vaggos13

Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι οκ

----------


## manoskol

Ναι ολα καλά!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.5]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn [10.2.32.100]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]
4 29 ms 7 ms 18 ms gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.227]
5 32 ms 22 ms 7 ms gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
6 19 ms 9 ms 34 ms gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
7 28 ms 49 ms 19 ms gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn [10.80.205.254]
8 44 ms 44 ms 39 ms gw-vabiris.jstiva.awmn [10.80.187.185]
9 11 ms 37 ms 63 ms gw-jstiva.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.197.105]
0 28 ms 31 ms 41 ms gw-sv1ceb.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.89]
1 32 ms 27 ms 40 ms 10.80.183.82


Κάποιος απο τους παραπάνω είτε έχει λάθος ρυθμίσεις κάπου ή κόβει vpn πόρτα κάνει κάποιο redirect κάπου αλλού όλα τα connection.

Διορθώστε το μέχρι τότε μπορεί να αλλάξω / κόψω τα routes μου ανάλογα

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=433110#433110

----------


## mojiro

> Διορθώστε το μέχρι τότε μπορεί να αλλάξω / κόψω τα routes μου ανάλογα


τι εννοεις ?

----------


## vaggos13

Εννοω οτι δε μπορώ να φτάσω στην 10.80.193.1 πόρτα 1723 όταν η διαδρόμή απο μένα πάει προς 2581 για να φτάσει Πειραιά. Απο άλλες διαδρομές πάει κανονικά.

----------


## manoskol

vaggos down ?

----------


## vaggos13

Είχε πέσει το ρεύμα απο τα άγρια χαράματα για κάποιες ώρες

----------


## vaggos13

Ο κόμβος θα μείνει εκτός λειτουργίας για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα....

----------


## vaggos13

Έκανα ενα φρέσκο install debian etch, λειτουργεί η δρομολόγηση σιγά σιγά και τα υπόλοιπα services κλπ.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=443745#443745
Κατι δεν παει καλα με το bgp και το olsr σου vaggo κοίτα το λίγο
εχω κλεισει προσωρινα το link σου με vangellis2  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Restart θα κανω δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω

Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να κλείνεις τη δρομολόγηση μη ρίχνεις και τα λινκ γιατί κολλάει μετα

----------


## manoskol

βασικά αν κλεισω μονο το bgp ενδεχομενος να δημιουργουνται ασυμμετριες με το olsr σου στους γειτονικους κομβους.... 
(καθως το olsr σου με τον Βασιλη παιζει....)
κατα δευτερον δεν μπορω να βγαλώ και πολλα συμπερασματα καθως το snmp σου δεν παιζει.... 
To olsr info pluggin σου δεν παιζει... στην quagga σου παλι ουτε read
προσβαση επιτρεπεις....τι να σου πω πάλι μας κλειδωσες απέξω...
οταν τα φτιαξεις οπως ηταν πες μου να σηκώσω και το link....

----------


## vaggos13

snmp δεν υπάρχει καθόλου όπως έγραψα έκανα νέο setup αλλά μάλλον δε κάνεις το κόπο να διαβάσεις τα παραπάνω μηνύματα. Ειλικρινά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ το snmp του debian και δεν το θυμήθηκα να το περάσω.

Τα άλλα config έιναι τα ίδια δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις το bgp στο olsr ίσως να μη πέρασα το web plugin γιατί τα έκανα εκ νέου compile olsr και bgp ακριβώς απο τα ίδια sources πρίν περάσω etch.

Εγω τώρα όπως είναι εχω πρόβλημα με το routing ενω πριν δεν είχα.

----------


## vaggos13

To bgp read θα διορθωθεί σε λίγο έκανε bind σε άλλη ip και τσάμπα θα δοκίμαζες στην .5

To plugin δεν φτιάχνεται για κάποιο λόγο θα ρωτήσω τον Βασίλη αλλά παίζει κανονικά χωρίς αυτό.

Για το snmp θέλω να μου πείς την IP που απο όπου συνδέεται το cacti.

Επίσης επειδή ανέφερα παραπάνω οτι άλλαξα debian distrib θα μπορούσες πολύ απλά να μου πείς οτι δεν έπαιζε όπως πριν αντι να γκρινιάζεις

----------


## manoskol

Ναι μαλλον ηταν λιγο γκρινιαρικο το post ...  ::  
η ip του server για το cacti ειναι η 10.2.93.1
βαλε snmp με read pass public για αυτην την ip
To olsr pluggin παίζει τώρα 
στο http://router.vaggos13.awmn:8082/
και υπάρχει προσβαση σε quagga και zebra....
Ανοιγω το link , Bασίλη ανοιξε το BGP και εσυ....
Vaggo το snmp plz....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τώρα θα κάνω setup στο snmp σε 2 λεπτά θα παίζει.

----------


## manoskol

κατι δεν εχεις κανει καλα
+ Running data query [1].
+ Found type = '3' [snmp query].
+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti-0.8.6i/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'
+ XML file parsed ok.
+ Executing SNMP walk for list of indexes @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.1'
+ No SNMP data returned

 ::

----------


## manoskol

τωρα οκ !

----------


## vaggos13

Το ένα RB και 2 link είναι down μαζι με το access point, πιθανον να παιξε το RB είχε βήχα τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## manoskol

Ναι ,,, Βαγγο φαινεται να εχει σκασει και το olsr σου στον router οποτε μπορεις δες το....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Απο οτι βλέπεις το κοιτάω 1 ώρα πριν έγραψα...

----------


## manoskol

Ναι οκ...αλλα το olsr...δεν ειχε λογο να σκάσει.... δεν τρεχει στο RB στον router τρέχει....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι περίεργο γιατι θα έπρεπε να παίζουν τα δικα σας, μιας και εγω δεν τρέχω τίποτα τώρα. Δηλάδη αμα πέσει κάποιος έτσι πεφτει και το olsr?  ::  

Επίσης αν μπορείς άνοιξε οτι link έχεις κλείσει γιατι δεν θα μπορέσω να τα φτιάξω πάλι. Δεν τρέχω ουτε bpg ουτε olsr θέλω να βλέπω τα link

----------


## vaggos13

Δοκίμαστε να κάνετε scan το access point και επανασύνδεση.

----------


## vaggos13

Σηκωθήκαν όλα το Access Point θέλει scan και join.

Μια εκκρεμότητα έμεινε με μήπως τα έφτυσε λίγο ένα pigtail με το βγάλε - βάλε. 

Μόνο ο vangelis είναι εκτός φαντάζομαι κάποιο πρόβλημα είχε το olsr του όσο ήταν down τα δικά μου και το έκλεισε.

----------


## manoskol

Αναφερόμουν στον δαιμονα που τρεχει ο router σου....ο οποιος ειχε προβλημα...φυσικα και οι αλλοι παιζουν κανονικα
οταν βγαινει καποιος ή εχει προβλημα....  ::  τεσπα ολα ok απο την ώρα που εγραψες το τελευταιο σου post.....

----------


## vaggos13

Τελος πάντων δεν έχει σημασία αφου παίζουν πάλι  ::

----------


## manoskol

Εχει πέσει το link σας με τον Βασίλη?  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ρώτα τον Βασίλη δεν ξέρω αν κάνει κάτι, έχει ανεβοκατέβει μερικές φορές τις τελυταίες 24 ώρες, απο μένα όλα οκ.

----------


## manoskol

Στον χαρτη http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php
φαίνετε οτι ο Bασίλης είναι AP και εκπέμπει (εχει μια μικρη κίνηση) εσυ σε scan τον πιάνεις?  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το δικό μου είναι AP στο link. Θα γράψω στο τόπικ του Βασίλη να το κοιτάξει αλλά περιμένα μήπως φτιάχνει τίποτα... μην τον πρήζω. Αν βιάζεσαι γράψτο εσύ .  :: 

Αν δεν φτιάχνει κάτι θα κοιτάξω την κάρτα μου απο αύριο.

Βλέπω την mac του στον αερά σε άλλο κανάλι και άλλο ssid γυρισμένο σε AP όταν με ενημερώσει θα ξέρω κι εγω  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

vag, για άγνωστο λόγο έχει γυρίσει το link μας σε κανάλι που έχω μόνο turbo και είναι εκτός μπάντας. Δε το κατέβασα, το γύρισα σε AP στο κανάλι που παίζαμε παλιά (5700). Όποτε μπορείς γύρνα στη σωστή συχνότητα ή σε client mode.

----------


## vaggos13

Ok κανένα πρόβλημα το γύρισα κλιεντ συνδέθηκα στο σσ-ιδ awmn-1979-azimuth_4.45 5700 βασικά το βλέπω χωρίς turbo. Προς το παρόν δεν συνδέεται.

----------


## vaggos13

Ok το βρήκα κάτι με το routing παίζει όμως τώρα όταν το σηκώνω

----------


## Acinonyx

Vaggo, στο awmn-1979-...-azimuth δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς. Είναι κλειδωμένο VAP. Δοκίμασε στο awmn-1979-1084 ή γυρισε το εσύ AP ώστε να συνδεθώ εγώ.

----------


## vaggos13

Συνδέθηκα οκ αλλά υπάρχει ενα πρόβλημα με το routing θα το σηκώσω να δεις. Μήπως δεν έχεις περάσει IP στο interface?

----------


## vaggos13

Δοκίμαζεις να συνδεθείς εσύ? Κάτι υποψιάζομαι με το bridge μου αν δεν είναι απο σένα.

----------


## vaggos13

Όλα down για να δω ενα πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα σε ενα RB δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν την παλεύει άλλο έκανε κατι περίεργα και παλίοτερα. Αν χάλασε εντελως άγνωστο πότε θα σηκώσω τον κόμβο πάλι.

----------


## vaggos13

Ζεί και πάλι οπότε links με marius-acinonyx-ap αναστήθηκαν. Στα άλλα το RB που είναι μια χαρά, τα σήματα με θανάση και vangelis είναι περίεργα.

----------


## manoskol

κατεβασε ισχυ στο link με Vanggelis καταλάθος κανοντας λιγο debugging στο link του με kaiser που πηρε νερα την ειχα βαλει στο 1 την εβαλα 4 τώρα πρεπει να εχεις σωστο σημα οπως παλια...  :: 
Το link σου με Βασίλη εφτιαξε τελικα ή οχι?

----------


## vaggos13

Με τον βασίλη δεν έχει κάτι είναι θέμα routing ή κάτι άλλο. Όταν το σηκώνω γαργαλιεται ο Δίας. Βασικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping την ip του interface του και το olsr/bgp δεν πέρνει χαμπάρι. Η μόνη διαφόρα απο πριν είναι οτι είμαι client και ο Βασίλης Ap τίποτα άλλο σε ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## manoskol

εχεις pm  ::

----------


## manoskol

Βάγγο εχεις προβλημα με το OLSR μιλα λίγο με τον Βασίλη , θα σου γραψει και αυτος ...προσωρινα εκοψα λίγο το link
σου με Βαγγέλη 9028 μεχρι να το διωρθωσεις αφου προκαλειται προβλημα στο δικτυο και στο confed....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

vag, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το olsrd σου και έχουν περάσει όλα τα olsr routes ως kernel routes.



```
vaggos13> show ip route kernel
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route

K * 0.0.0.0/0 via XX.XX.XX.XX, adsl inactive
K>* 10.2.16.0/24 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.81/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.86/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.88/29 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.105/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.110/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.16.129/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.28.0/24 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.28.89/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.28.94/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.0/24 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.213/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.214/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.216/29 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.225/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.31.230/32 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
K>* 10.2.37.0/24 via 10.2.16.73, eth1.1
.
.
.
```

Φαίνεται σαν να μην έχει patchάριστεί το olsrd.

Υ.Γ. Κατέβασα το bgp και olsr για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo μετα απο την αναβαθμιση του Acinonyx εχθες , και μετα απο κάτι δοκιμες για το snmp του που κάναμε σήμερα εχει κολίσει το i/f στο rb σου...κοιτα το λίγο οποτε μπορεις....παραλληλα σου θυμίζω να μιλησεις με τον Βασιλη για να κάνεις update quagga και olsr στο debbian  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν ξερω τι λες δεν έχει κολλήσει κάτι μάλλον έπεσε επειδή ανεβοκατέβαινε συνέχεια μονο το link με ton Βασίλη. Για upgrade άλλη μερα τώρα δεν είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

vaggo, δε σε πιάνω καν στο scan. To interface σου είναι up;

----------


## vaggos13

Οκ τώρα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo οποτε μπορεις δες λίγο το link με vangellis2, αν ειναι κατι απο την μερια σου...
δεν σε πιανω καν σε scan... από οτι βλεπω πρεπει το ενα rb να εχει παραδώσει πνευμα... 
καθως και το link με groov ειναι κάτω... ::

----------


## manoskol

Οκ τώρα.. αλλα φαινεται να εχεις ανεβασει λιγο ισχυ...κατεβασε ώστε 
να ειναι το ιδιο σημα και απο τις δυο μεριες....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo κατι εχει γινει με το rb που παιζει με Βασιλη και Μάριο....
επισης κατεβασε 2-3 db την ισχυ στον Vangellis2  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ειχα κατεβασει λιγο το link με Vagellis ολα φαινονται οκ μετα απο λιγο  ::

----------


## marius

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια, υπαρχει προβλημα στο λινκ μας απο τις 5 το απογευμα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλή χρονια, κάτι δοκιμάζω δεν έχει κανενα απολύτως πρόβλημα θα σηκωθεί λίγο αργότερα.  ::

----------


## marius

::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Χάλασε ένα RB τα μισά link και AP είναι off, άγνωστο τι θα γίνει και πότε μάλλον όχι σύντομα...

----------


## vaggos13

Θα κάνω κάτι δοκιμές το έχω ξηλώσει το RB, απο αύριο θα ενημερώσω, για σήμερα θα είναι σίγουρα down acinonyx, marius και AP

----------


## vaggos13

Αύριο πρωι θα δοκιμάσω να το φτιάξω

----------


## vaggos13

Προσωρινά up, δεν βλέπω τον acinonyx. Marius & AP πήραν μπρός.

----------


## manoskol

Πολυ προσωρινα.... ειναι παλι.. κάτω...
τι ακριβως γινετε? πιο ειναι το προβλημα.... να βοηθήσουμε?

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζει , μόνο το link με acinonyx δεν επανήλθε αλλά μπορεί και να γινόταν κανένα routing πρόβλημα και να το έκλεισε προσωρινά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Όταν μένει πολλές ώρες down δε σηκώνεται αυτόματα.

Τώρα πρέπει να παίζει κανονικα...

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι μια χαρά, αυτό υπέθεσα κι εγω και δεν σε ενόχλησα  ::  

Πέφτουν μερικά restart κάτι γίνεται με τα irq με μια κάρτα sata κολλάει με κάτι μηνύματα irq τάδε disabled, nobody cared try booting with the "irqpoll...) και δοκιμάζω διάφορα .

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo κατι εχει γινει στον κομβο σου και η δρομομολογιση δεν επαιζε σωστα
με vanggelis2, βασικα φαινοταν οτι δεν διαφιμιζεις το 10.2.32.0/24 ...(το δικτυο σου δηλαδη)
περιεργο, εκανα reboot και στοn vanggelis προληπτικα αλλα τιποτα...
εχω κλισει το link, οταν το κοιταξεις , το ανεβαζουμε

----------


## manoskol

Ανεβασα το link αλλα ο δαιμονας του olsr σου ειναι κάτω....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo Vaggo ζεις?  ::

----------


## gRooV

> Vaggo Vaggo ζεις?


Χτύπα του κανά τηλέφωνο γιατί είναι πολλές μέρες έτσι!
edit: από ότι είδα το έφτιαξε!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo το link με vanggelis παρουσιαζει διακοπες... πχ τωρα ειναι κάτω για πολλές ώρες...
οποτε μπορεις δες το  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ο Θανάσης πηρε την απόφαση αν κλείσουμε το λινκ μεταξύ μας αν έχετε καμια ιδέα για κάτι άλλο, γενικα δεν βλέπω και πολύ όρεξη ίσως τα κατεβάσω όλα...δεν μπορω να παρω ρβ600αρια κλπ τωρα αν θέλετε να λεετσαρετε επειδή τα 532 έχουν καποια περιορισμό bandwidth ας το κλείσουμε το μαγαζι

----------


## manoskol

Τι σχεση εχει το λινκ με το Θαναση με τον υπολοιπο κομβο σου...?
Γιατι δεν κανεις απλα ενα ακομα κοντινο να πυκνωσει το δικτυο.... ?

----------


## vaggos13

Θα αραιώσει μαλλον  ::

----------


## smarag

> Θα αραιώσει μαλλον


πωπω κακίααααα  ::

----------


## geosid

@vaggos13 : exo poiasei ena if sou me radio name : awmn -1084-free στη συχνοτητα 5510 με σημα - 61 ακεντραριστο , εαν ενδιαφερεσαι για λινκ απλα απαντησε Η εδω Η στο πμ που σου εστειλα μεσω wind.

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει καποιο πρόβλημα με το router του κόμβου πιθανον να φταιει μια ethernet χανει την επικοινωνία θα το κοιτάξω απόψε αργα το βράδυ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πράγματι.. Τουλάχιστον από εχθές δε συνδεέται BGP και OLSR ενώ τα links λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## vaggos13

Είδα κάποιο σφάλμα και έχανε το device της ethernet δε πρόλαβα να την αντικαταστήσω πριν τη δουλειά  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τελικα κάτι αλλο φταίει μητρική μάλλον, εχω ενα backup pc μόλις το ετοιμάσω θα επανέλθω.

----------


## vaggos13

Το σήκωσα λιγο βιαστικά τα υπόλοιπα μετα τη δουλειά. Μονο με το #9028 δε βλέπω να συνδέεται αν το ρίξατε σκόπιμα λόγω routing.

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω μια καρτα ελεύθερη για λινκ κοιτάει προς τα Δυτικά για την ώρα.....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το σήκωσα λιγο βιαστικά τα υπόλοιπα μετα τη δουλειά. Μονο με το #9028 δε βλέπω να συνδέεται αν το ρίξατε σκόπιμα λόγω routing.


Άμεση αντίδραση! Well done! Δείτε γιατί το link με το 9028 δεν παίζει, όχι σήμερα όμως γιατί φυσάει πολύ και είναι επικίνδυνες οι ταράτσες. Επίσης τσέκαρε την ισχύ στο Access Point σου γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι το έπιασε από πάρα πολύ μακρυά.

----------


## PriestRunner

Επιασα το 
awmn-vaggos13-test στα 5180
σήμα -68 ακεντράριστο με 0 ισχύ

Τη παρασκευή μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε
ενα πιατο προς τα εσένα εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι

----------


## vaggos13

> Επιασα το 
> awmn-vaggos13-test στα 5180
> σήμα -68 ακεντράριστο με 0 ισχύ
> 
> Τη παρασκευή μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε
> ενα πιατο προς τα εσένα εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι



Ναι να κάνουμε καμια δοκιμη !  ::  Στείλε μου pm να το κανονίσουμε. Αν το γυρισεις Παρασκευή θα μπορέσω Σάββατο να κάνω δοκιμες.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PriestRunner
> 
> Επιασα το 
> awmn-vaggos13-test στα 5180
> σήμα -68 ακεντράριστο με 0 ισχύ
> 
> Τη παρασκευή μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε
> ενα πιατο προς τα εσένα εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι
> 
> ...



Καλησπέρα , 
έχουμε ανεβάσει άλλα 3 Link (στο σύνολο 6 ) με την πάντα πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φύλου μου Ryloth ο οποίος αξίζει και τα εύσημα. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα 3new -BBsearch- ένα προς Κορυδαλλό Νίκαια, ένα προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών περιστέρι , και ένα προς Πατήσια Ηράκλειο).Το ένα που έχω με το Lekes , σε πιάνω τελικά -47-50 με 0 ισχύει, αν θέλεις στείλε πμ για να κανονίσουμε να το βγάλουμε .
Φιλικά Δημήτρης .  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

-47 -50?  ::  
Σαν το λινκ που εχω με τον indyone στα 100 μετρα!

----------


## ryloth

ο δημήτρης (priestrunner) είναι εκτός αθηνών
έχω συνδέσει το IF, στην κάρτα του έδωσα την .100
στο pm που του εστειλες έγγραψες οτι
στην δική σου κάρτα έχεις το .99 , 
αλλα δε το βλέπω μόνο .97 υπάρχει.

Πάντως το λίνκ είναι ενεργό με -74 / -51
με 0 ισχύ , σίγουρα θέλει κεντράρισμα και απο 
τις 2 πλευρές  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Οκ σε βλεπω εχω μπει remote δυστυχως δουλευω, όντως κατι άλλαξα ειναι η .97 σίγουρα θέλει κεντράρισμα απο μερια μου που θα το κάνω αύριο, ελπίζω να πάει καλα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει τρόπος να το βάλεις ετσι ωστε να ακολουθεί κανάλια πριν μετακινήσω οτιδήποτε ? Διαφορετικά δοκίμασε 5300  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Είναι off ο κόμβος λόγω hardware προβλήματος, άγνωστο πότε θα επανέλθει.

----------


## vaggos13

Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να επανέλθει το ΑΠ + 2 λινκς (north bridge) το άλλο θα παραμείνει down για την ώρα...

----------


## marius

Μόλις είδα ότι ρουταρει κανονικά με μένα.  ::  
Τι έφταιγε τελικά  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τα έχει πάιξει το pc/router και έχει χαλάσει μια τροφοδοσία RB. Θα είναι τα 2 link+AP up προς το παρόν.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρέπει να έχεις αφήσει κάποιο scanner ανοιχτό. Προσπαθεί να κάνει login σε όλο το AWMN (ακόμη και στο τηλέφωνό μου).

----------


## vaggos13

Θα το κοιτάξω αν καταφέρω remote πρέπει να είναι το thedude μεσω wine να έχει κρεμάσει.

Περιμένω να μου έρθει τροφοδοτικό για το άλλο RB για να παίξει κι αυτό.

----------


## vaggos13

Παίζει πάλι το RB δεν βλέπω να συνδέεται τίποτα προς το παρόν μήπως πρέπει να κάνετε ενα disable/enable  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε μένα πάντως είσαι συνδεδεμένος κανονικά..

Υ.Γ. Μόλις είδα ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ τώρα και από τους άλλους κόμβους..

----------


## manoskol

υπάρχει ενα route 10.0.0.1/32 που ερχετε απο τον κομβο..κοιταξέ το....  :: 
Επισης χαμηλωσε την ισχυ σου στο link με vanggelis-2 kατα 5-6 db τουλαχιστον  ::  Καλές Γιορτες....

----------


## Vigor

> υπάρχει ενα route *10.0.0.1/32* που ερχετε απο τον κομβο..κοιταξέ το....


*Anycast DNS Servers*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=38467 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=38467 Internet

----------


## manoskol

χμμ τωρα που το λες...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Hello!

Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα γίνει ένα upgrade στο router και πιθανόν να είναι για αρκετές ώρες εκτός.

 ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Hello!
> 
> Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα γίνει ένα upgrade στο router και πιθανόν να είναι για αρκετές ώρες εκτός.


Kαλησπέρα,

Κάτι παίζει με τον κόμβο σου ή όταν "πειράζεις" ξεχνάς να κλείσεις το BGP σου.



```
server:~# tracert www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.161 ms  0.144 ms  0.134 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.749 ms  1.764 ms  1.761 ms
 3  router1.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)  2.324 ms  2.360 ms  2.357 ms
 4  10.2.32.65 (10.2.32.65)  3.381 ms * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
server:~# tracert www.byteme.awmn
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)  0.186 ms  0.163 ms  0.155 ms
 2  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)  1.741 ms  1.755 ms  1.751 ms
 3  router1.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)  2.329 ms  2.348 ms  2.345 ms
 4  10.2.32.65 (10.2.32.65)  3.666 ms * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
server:~#
```

----------


## marius

Καλησπερα Βαγγελη και Χρονια Πολλα  ::  
Δεν μπορω να φτασω στον Αλεξανδρο διοτι σταματαω σε σενα

Tracing route to gw-ap.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
2 33 ms 22 ms 26 ms 10.2.32.65
3 14 ms 7 ms 10 ms 10.2.32.2
4 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms 10.2.32.65
5 35 ms 15 ms 16 ms 10.2.32.2
6 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.65
7 14 ms 25 ms 14 ms 10.2.32.2
8 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.32.65
9 53 ms 23 ms 8 ms 10.2.32.2
10 28 ms 21 ms 7 ms 10.2.32.65
11 12 ms 9 ms ^C
Αντιθετος προς http://www.awmn 

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.65
3 6 ms 7 ms 3 ms gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
4 5 ms 3 ms 5 ms gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn [10.2.16.86]
5 3 ms 2 ms 4 ms gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
6 7 ms 3 ms 5 ms gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
7 7 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-ithaca-1.top.awmn [10.2.164.218]
8 9 ms 8 ms 5 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]
Trace complete.
Εαν μπορεις κοιταξε το  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλημέρα  ::  


Υπάρχει ακόμα το πρόβλημα ;

----------


## marius

Ακομα το κανει,αλλα το περιεργο ειναι οτον Βασιλη φτανω ,ενω στον αλεξανδρο(45) οχι .

----------


## vaggos13

Για να δούμε τώρα ελπίζω να μη κολλήσει ξανά το olsrd.

----------


## marius

Μέχρι στιγμής πάει καλά πάντως  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Έκανα κάτι αλλαγές αν κλάσει ξανά το olsrd δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι άλλο να κάνω. Αν σηκωθεί και το vanggelis2 θα δούμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## manoskol

To vangellis 2 εχει σηκωθει πολλες μερες αλλα το olsrd σου ειναι κάτω απο οτι προλαβα να δω εχεις νεα εκδοση ...ψαξτο λιγο με τον βασιλη να δεις τι γινετε...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Έχω την r4, θα το δω όταν θα μπορέσω ξανά για την r5.

Έχω πει γιατί crashaρει κάτι άλλο δεν μπορώ να κάνω, ελπίζω να λυθεί στην r5.

----------


## vaggos13

Τα έχει φτύσει ο δίσκος του router προς το παρόν down η δρομολόγηση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πακέτο...  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Βασικά έχω κι άλλο ένα πρόβλημα αλλιώς θα το είχα σηκώσει...

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo απο οτι βλέπω εχεις επανέλθει  ::  αν θες κοιτα λιγο γιατι δεν παιζει το snmp στον router

----------


## marius

Βαγγέλη κοίτα λίγο την δρομολόγηση
Tracing route to hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.marius.awmn [10.34.6
2 1 ms 1 ms * 10.2.32.65
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.2
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.65
5 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.2
6 1 ms 1 ms * 10.2.32.65
7 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.2.32.2
8 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.32.65
9 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.2.32.2
10 2 ms 1 ms * 10.2.32.65
11 281 ms 242 ms 255 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

----------


## vaggos13

Θα τσεκάρω σύντομα απομακρυσμένα

----------


## vaggos13

Χωρίς olsr σηκωμένο εμφανίζεται το εξής 

10.0.0.0 10.2.32.66 255.192.0.0 UG 0 0 0

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορείς να δεις ποιος το διαφημίζει αυτό από το BGP;

----------


## vaggos13

Βασικά είναι οκ τώρα.

----------


## manoskol

Αν μπορεις κανε ενα restart то olsr σου... εχει προκυψει ενα προβλημα με vag-2  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Το έκανα restart  ::

----------


## manoskol

Δεν βλέπω βελτιωση , για κλεισε και ανοιξε то i/f με vag-2 με κενο τουλαχιστον 5 sec κενο...

----------


## manoskol

οποτε μπορεις δες το snmp σου στον router απο το stats.patissia.awmn δεν εχω προσβαση...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo αν μπορεις δες το snmp..... το ξεχασες ε?  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν είμαι στο χώρο τις μέρες και δεν μπορώ remotely .

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν δοκιμάζεις να scanαρεις πάλι τα interfaces ; Είναι ανοιχτό για το 10.0.0/8. Είχα κάνει fresh εγκατάσταση σε άλλο μηχάνημα...

----------


## manoskol

To 10.2.32.5 δεν απαντάει σε snmp request απο το 10.2.93.1 που δοκιμαζω...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Vaggo οποτε μπορεις ξαναδέστο  ::

----------


## marius

Βαγγελη,ολα καλα με τον Κομβο?
Το σημα εχει πεσει στο -73 απο -66 που ηταν κανονικα και απο την περασμενη παρασκευη 
δεν περνω routes απο σενα.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Βαγγελη,ολα καλα με τον Κομβο?
> Το σημα εχει πεσει στο -73 απο -66 που ηταν κανονικα και απο την περασμενη παρασκευη 
> δεν περνω routes απο σενα.


Ούτε εγώ παίρνω routes..

----------


## marius

Βαγγο σε'χασα!!!
δεν σε βλεπω πλεον.
@PriestRunner, εισαι συνδεδεμενος στον Βαγγελη η απλα εχει πεσει ο κομβος?

----------


## PriestRunner

> Βαγγο σε'χασα!!!
> δεν σε βλεπω πλεον.
> @PriestRunner, εισαι συνδεδεμενος στον Βαγγελη η απλα εχει πεσει ο κομβος?


ειμαι συνδεμενος (προς το παρον) αλλα δεν περνανε routes καθολου. Λογικα θα κολλησει και θα θελει κανενα reset..

----------


## PriestRunner

> ειμαι συνδεμενος (προς το παρον) αλλα δεν περνανε routes καθολου. Λογικα θα κολλησει και θα θελει κανενα reset..


 Τελικά δεν σε βλέπω κι εγώ πλέον Βαγγελη , χάθηκε το σήμα. 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με τον Κόμβο του ;

----------


## marius

Εγω συνδεθηκα παλι αλλα δεν ρουταρει!!

----------


## marius

Κατι νεοτερο σχετικα με το μελλον του Κομβου???
Ακουει κανεις??????

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλοι τον ψάχνουμε.. Πόσο καιρό είναι down; Ελπίζω να είναι καλά...

----------


## marius

> Όλοι τον ψάχνουμε.. Πόσο καιρό είναι down; Ελπίζω να είναι καλά...


 Απο τα μεσα Μαιου εχει πεσει το λινκ.Ελπιζω και γω να ειναι καλα.Ασε που πριν απο λιγο δοκιμασα να τον καλεσω σε ενα τηλ 
που εχω απο παλια αλλα δεν απαντησε.

----------

